# Building A Large Tank



## Tiw (Sep 14, 2011)

I need larger aquariums for my South American Cichlids and I am finding out that purchasing a larger tank is rather difficult. I would have to purchase it online because I live in a rural area that does not have a retailer that sells larger than 75 gallons. The ONE retailer that has the 75 gallons [glass tank] has it priced at $180.00. There are also no used ones for sale in my area. I got a shipping quote of $450.00 for a 100 gallon glass tank that costs $365.00. 

I am now thinking of building the tank myself and have researched the processes for both glass and acrylic materials. But I have a couple of questions:

Can polycarbonate be used and if so is it treated the same way as acrylic during the gluing [welding] process?

How thick should the acrylic be if the tank is 25" high?

Thanks.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Calculate Aquarium Glass Thickness | Aquarium Tools

Plexiglass Sheets, Fiberglass, UHMW, Polycarbonate & Engineering plastics: Calculate Aquarium Thickness - How THICK must the Plexiglas be?

Plywood Aquariums / Fish Tanks


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Sounds like quite the adventure! Take lots of pics once you get it going!


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I wish I could do this. If I even had a 20 gallon right now it would be an upgrade for me.

Anywho good luck on your adventure!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Just a thought but if think about doing a small tank first just for the practice and you'll learn a lot for doing the big one.


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

snail said:


> Just a thought but if think about doing a small tank first just for the practice and you'll learn a lot for doing the big one.


Do this. I have built a small one, and learned a lot. Many small things done wrong the first time around that didnt compromise the integrity of the tank, but that I would definitely want done better for a nicer larger tank.


----------



## IA_Native (Mar 29, 2012)

I also was thinking of doing this. My children have a little 5.5 g that keeps them occupied, but dad was hoping for something a little bigger. I didn't think about building a small one first. Gr8 idea. Also where is a good place to get acrylic sheets from. My thoughts are 60Wx30Hx20D, ends up being about 155g. Gallons was not the intent, I just want to fill a gap. That's how I got the dimensions. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------

